# Kotor 2 Das Lichtschwert



## DRosa50447 (9. Mai 2005)

Ich hab das Spiel schon 2x durch. Weiß aber immer noch nicht was der SCHNELLSTE Weg zum Lichtschwert ist. Ich währe sehr glücklich wann man mir da weiter helfen könnte!


----------



## mietschie (9. Mai 2005)

DRosa50447 am 09.05.2005 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Spiel schon 2x durch. Weiß aber immer noch nicht was der SCHNELLSTE Weg zum Lichtschwert ist. Ich währe sehr glücklich wann man mir da weiter helfen könnte!



Ich glaub wenn man auf Dantooine den Angriff gegen die Söldner (gute Seite) übersteht und dann bevor man wegfliegt mit dem alten Jedi(weiss nich mehr wie der heißt) kämpft bekommt man ein Lichtschwert... 

Gruß


----------



## Alinor (9. Mai 2005)

mietschie am 09.05.2005 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> DRosa50447 am 09.05.2005 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am besten fliegst du nach Telos entweder nach Nar Shaddaa oder Dantooine, du bekommst auf beiden Planeten alle notwendigen Teile für das Schwert. Du musst nur die Quests auf den Planeten erfüllen. Ich persönlich bevorzuge Dantooine, weil man dort auch gleich den persönlichen Kristall dazubekommt.


----------



## DRosa50447 (9. Mai 2005)

Alinor am 09.05.2005 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> mietschie am 09.05.2005 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke! Ich habs immer über Duxun probiert.


----------



## SirYzerman (10. Mai 2005)

DRosa50447 am 09.05.2005 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Spiel schon 2x durch. Weiß aber immer noch nicht was der SCHNELLSTE Weg zum Lichtschwert ist. Ich währe sehr glücklich wann man mir da weiter helfen könnte!



Das einfachste ist  gleich von Telos nach  Dantooin reisen,  dann auf zum Keller Jedi Enklave  und sämtliche Kreaturen die dort umher spazieren  den garaus machen. Denn kann man den Schrottsammler  "befreien" seine Gegenstände abkaufen. Wenn Du willst kannst Du auch  "den letzten Willen"  der toten Schrottsammler die Du im Keller der Enklave findest  ändern und Ihn beim "Dorfsherif " abliefern. Dafür gibt es aber  Dark Points. Wenn Du diesen Weg wählst behält Visas Mar Ihr Laserschwert, wenn Du später auf die Ebon Hawke zuück kehrst und gegen Sie kämpfen mußt. Wie Du Dich auch entscheidest spätetstens dann hast Du Dein Laserschwert.


----------



## DRosa50447 (10. Mai 2005)

Okay Danke! Das bedeutet das die Bilder auf der Verpackung Gecheatet sind! Da hat man das Lichtschwert schon auf dem Eisplato beim Kampf gegen die 3 HK47!


----------



## Alinor (10. Mai 2005)

DRosa50447 am 10.05.2005 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay Danke! Das bedeutet das die Bilder auf der Verpackung Gecheatet sind! Da hat man das Lichtschwert schon auf dem Eisplato beim Kampf gegen die 3 HK47!



die zeigen auch die Dienerin auf Peragus II und Hanharr, sowie die Dienerin mit einem guten, weiblichen PC auf Dxun. Das sind einfach die Screens, die noch zu Beta Zeiten (ahahaha) gemacht worden sind.


----------

